
Trump Announces Broadcom's Return to US - mvdwoord
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/white-house-announces-companys-return-to-us/2017/11/02/b5de48f8-bfea-11e7-9294-705f80164f6e_story.html
======
Boothroid
Good news for the US. Also I keep seeing more and more about Singapore these
days - seems like a good place to be.

